# Show us yer BBQ kit, food, and share recipes!



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2020)

C’mon, the sun is shining and the BBQs are out!
What you using and what’s cookin’.... Outdoor kitchen/shed?
To kick-off, I use the COBB BBQ/Oven. Last couple of days:
chicken thighs, curry, more chicken and sweet potato wedges!


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2020)

That's a fancy BBQ - ideal size.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> That's a fancy BBQ - ideal size.


The COBB is brilliant, versatile and uses very few briquettes. Can slow cook and smoke too and hugely portable :-)


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> The COBB is brilliant, versatile and uses very few briquettes. Can slow cook and smoke too and hugely portable :-)



I assume the heat's contained as you've got it in a plastic trugg tub ?

We've an old cast iron Kettle BBQ that refuses to die. Like below:-


----------



## Slioch (10 Apr 2020)

Sorry, but I'm not going to engage on this thread because I'm just not in the same league as you FF. I'd just embarrass myself.

I've got a scabby old kettle BBQ of dubious vintage, and cooking burgers from Iceland is about my limit in the culinary stakes. It will though be getting it's first airing of the year later on today.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Apr 2020)

Need a new one, might get a traditional one as I'm not paying for a gas one .
Didn't use our BBQ once last yr


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Apr 2020)

Bottle of Tribute


----------



## dodgy (10 Apr 2020)

I've bought and scrapped so many BBQs over the years. Started with good intentions, a proper clean as soon as it's safe and all that. Then the next time it's "I'll do it tomorrow", time after that "oh it's raining, I'll put it in the garage". Pretty soon a rusting mess.

I just don't have the discipline to look after a BBQ, though strangely I'm very fussy about maintenance of my bikes 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jayonabike (10 Apr 2020)

I have 3 Weber bbqs, 1 gas 2 charcoal.
The largest is the gas



























The smallest is the portable charcoal we use to take on holiday but is also great if your not cooking much












I found I was using the charcoal one more than the gas and decided to buy a larger one


----------



## jayonabike (10 Apr 2020)

I do love a bbq, I’m thinking of going larger again with a charcoal bbq


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Apr 2020)

Nothing special I'm afraid, I just literally wanted a basic metal box to hold charcoal and a grate above it to hold meat, so this ticked those boxes. I think it was 15 pounds from Wilko 2 years ago. 






My favourite thing on a barbecue is just some chicken done in a basic marinade for a few hours: Olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, oregano and salt takes you straight to Rhodes. Sesame oil, garlic, chilli paste, soy sauce and spring onions for a korean taste. 
Small one insists on burgers and sausages.


----------



## Beebo (10 Apr 2020)

IDHABBQ


----------



## raleighnut (10 Apr 2020)

Ours is about knackered after 15yrs, a big combination Chiminea/Barbeque in cast iron so it just gets used as a fire now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> I assume the heat's contained as you've got it in a plastic trugg tub ?
> 
> We've an old cast iron Kettle BBQ that refuses to die. Like below:-
> 
> View attachment 513865


Yep, reasonably, the top half is hot, tge lower half is cool enough to carry it about. the trugg just keeps the breeze off.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2020)

Slioch said:


> Sorry, but I'm not going to engage on this thread because I'm just not in the same league as you FF. I'd just embarrass myself.
> 
> I've got a scabby old kettle BBQ of dubious vintage, and cooking burgers from Iceland is about my limit in the culinary stakes. It will though be getting it's first airing of the year later on today.


Hey! Like cycling, it’s not about the BBQ! If you cook it outside and enjoy it, who cares!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2020)

dodgy said:


> I've bought and scrapped so many BBQs over the years. Started with good intentions, a proper clean as soon as it's safe and all that. Then the next time it's "I'll do it tomorrow", time after that "oh it's raining, I'll put it in the garage". Pretty soon a rusting mess.
> 
> I just don't have the discipline to look after a BBQ, though strangely I'm very fussy about maintenance of my bikes 🤷‍♂️


I don’t get this BBQ cleaning caper...apparently special tools are available!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> I have 3 Weber bbqs, 1 gas 2 charcoal.
> The largest is the gas
> View attachment 513872
> 
> ...


That’s pro-level!


----------



## dodgy (10 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> I don’t get this BBQ cleaning caper...apparently special tools are available!



Let me know when they clean themselves.


----------



## gavroche (10 Apr 2020)

All this cooking on your BBQs makes my mouth water. The kids bought me a fancy gas one for my 65th birhday, 4 years ago, and I am ashamed to say it has only be used maybe 10 times in all that time. Maybe when all this is over, I will get it out again and make a big one with all the kids.


----------



## dodgy (10 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Maybe when all this is over, I will get it out again and make a big one with all the kids.



Dark. Very dark.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> C’mon, the sun is shining and the BBQs are out!
> What you using and what’s cookin’.... Outdoor kitchen/shed?
> To kick-off, I use the COBB BBQ/Oven. Last couple of days:
> chicken thighs, curry, more chicken and sweet potato wedges!
> ...


The sun is not shining here (as usual) 
The gas barbie is under lock and key until at least June 
Your food looks lovely, I am a wee bit green!
Enjoy xx


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2020)

First ever Spatchcock chicken with lemon seasononing, olive oil and fresh thyme from the garden. Was delish!!!


----------



## robjh (10 Apr 2020)

One from last weekend (it was pretty warm then too). On robjh's flexible modular breezeblock barbecue.
Another one planned tomorrow.


----------



## neil_merseyside (10 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> First ever Spatchcock chicken with lemon seasononing, olive oil and fresh thyme from the garden. Was delish!!!
> View attachment 514082
> 
> 
> View attachment 514083


I have a Cobb and an extension ring but two that's keen <bows>
Cobb are just so good, 9 briquettes (lying flat) last nearly 3 hrs, but 14 briquettes on end, last nearer 5, but either way they're never mad hot as with the lid on they're just an oven rather than a std BBQ.
Turkey crowns dressed with bacon are just superb and as it takes a bottle or two it's proper slow food...


----------



## Gunk (10 Apr 2020)

Bought this about three years ago, brilliant barbecue, so easy and just cooks everything perfectly.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> I have a Cobb and an extension ring but two that's keen <bows>
> Cobb are just so good, 9 briquettes (lying flat) last nearly 3 hrs, but 14 briquettes on end, last nearer 5, but either way they're never mad hot as with the lid on they're just an oven rather than a std BBQ.
> Turkey crowns dressed with bacon are just superb and as it takes a bottle or two it's proper slow food...


The newer version has more airflow and gets hotter - the lid has bigger slots that are closeable. A whole chicken takes only a little longer than the kitchen oven.
The second ring has bolts fitted to hold the roasting rack to allow multilayer cooking :-). There are some good fb pages for Cobbing.
Love mine 😊


----------



## neil_merseyside (10 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> The newer version has more airflow and gets hotter - the lid has bigger slots that are closeable. A whole chicken takes only a little longer than the kitchen oven.
> The second ring has bolts fitted to hold the roasting rack to allow multilayer cooking :-). There are some good fb pages for Cobbing.
> Love mine 😊


Oh so now you're going to cost me money!
Damn you (Not)


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> Oh so now you're going to cost me money!
> Damn you (Not)


Unfortunately I seem to have acquired most of the accessories...despite my best intentions


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2020)

Cadac Safari Chef 2.
Does what we need a BBQ to do when we're away.
Easy clean, versatile, packs down neatly, compact/light and it plugs straight into the gas outlet on the van.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> C’mon, the sun is shining and the BBQs are out!
> What you using and what’s cookin’.... Outdoor kitchen/shed?
> To kick-off, I use the COBB BBQ/Oven. Last couple of days:
> chicken thighs, curry, more chicken and sweet potato wedges!
> ...



Mate, I drove past your place yesterday. If only I'd known I could have tooted my horn and you could've chucked me a portion.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Cadac Safari Chef 2.
> Does what we need a BBQ to do when we're away.
> Easy clean, versatile, packs down neatly, compact/light and it plugs straight into the gas outlet on the van.
> View attachment 514139


Aren’t they fab? We keep one permenantly in the MoHo and it connects the same way. Quicker to set-up and use than the Charcoal Cobb for most things (not sure you could do a whole chicken on one). Brill piece of kit!


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Mate, I drove past your place yesterday. If only I'd known I could have tooted my horn and you could've chucked me a portion.


Better place your order for this evening....Pork steak or Chicken thighs? Beef joint tomorrow 😊


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Apr 2020)

@Fab Foodie 

I'll go with the beef joint you bastard.

*knowing he can't come over *


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> I have 3 Weber bbqs, 1 gas 2 charcoal.
> The largest is the gas
> View attachment 513872
> 
> ...


Bloody eck, i'm getting hungry


----------



## Stephen Piper (11 Apr 2020)

Bike in front of the (rusty) barby. Simple burgers and sausages yesterday eve, with coleslaw and potato salad. No beer in the house which made it feel like some thing was definitely missing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Apr 2020)

I liked this one, when I saw it!!!


----------



## neil_merseyside (11 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Cadac Safari Chef 2.
> Does what we need a BBQ to do when we're away.
> Easy clean, versatile, packs down neatly, compact/light and it plugs straight into the gas outlet on the van.



I've got a Cadac for caravan too...


----------



## Stephenite (11 Apr 2020)

Stephen Piper said:


> Bike in front of the (rusty) barby. Simple burgers and sausages yesterday eve, with coleslaw and potato salad. No beer in the house which made it feel like some thing was definitely missing.
> View attachment 514161


Looks similar to mine. Except mine's smaller and wetter.


----------



## Eziemnaik (11 Apr 2020)

Last Bbq, ribs and flank, South american style


----------



## jayonabike (11 Apr 2020)

Steak and chips tonight
I was going to just cook them on the cast iron skillet in the kitchen but this thread was in the back of my mind and I thought bugger it, get the bbq fired up





Steak chips garlic mushrooms and a couple of tomatoes with a (shop bought) peppercorn sauce






Served with this rather nice Argentinian Malbec






Stay safe

Jay


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Steak and chips tonight
> I was going to just cook them on the cast iron skillet in the kitchen but this thread was in the back of my mind and I thought bugger it, get the bbq fired up
> 
> View attachment 514343
> ...


Don't get much better than that


----------



## mudsticks (11 Apr 2020)

Just getting started.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 514374
> 
> Just getting started.


Have you got a wickerman?


----------



## Brads (11 Apr 2020)

Got a charcoal weber last year and turned out to be brilliant at cooking on it. Like really great.
Cooked most of last year on it, but have went veggie. Dreading summer now as I don't know what to do on it.

I'll still cook meat for others but am a bit peeved that I'll be a bit light on choice for myself.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Later..





Burnin' faggots...


----------



## Gunk (12 Apr 2020)

@Brads


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Later..
> View attachment 514424
> 
> 
> Burnin' faggots...


Thought you were in Devon, not Alabama.........


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Thought you were in Devon, not Alabama.........




Pretty much same culture Dirk...


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Pretty much same culture Dirk...


I'm on the other side of the county.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm on the other side of the county.



Out West.?? 

Tis even worserer in them parts..

Cue banjos


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Steak and chips tonight
> I was going to just cook them on the cast iron skillet in the kitchen but this thread was in the back of my mind and I thought bugger it, get the bbq fired up
> 
> View attachment 514343
> ...



This is such a John Lewis Apocalypse 

For some folks


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Out West.??
> 
> Tis even worserer in them parts..
> 
> Cue banjos


Up North - Saunton way.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Up North - Saunton way.


Used to Surf at Saunton, Croyde (Surf club member) and Putsborough in my yoof. 
When Pink Floyd filmed the opening sequence of The Wall on Saunton Sands a lot of my schoolmates were extras. Happy daze....


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Apr 2020)

is it just me who thinks a 'gas barbecue' is something of an oxymoron... it's just a griddle and a griddle isn't a barbecue


----------



## Gunk (12 Apr 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> is it just me who thinks a 'gas barbecue' is something of an oxymoron... it's just a griddle and a griddle isn't a barbecue



true but they work very well


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> is it just me who thinks a 'gas barbecue' is something of an oxymoron... it's just a griddle and a griddle isn't a barbecue




Oooh controversial*

You bored, and picking a fight on Easter Sunday..?? 

Naughty, naughty 


*Id probs agree if I was brave enuff..


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> is it just me who thinks a 'gas barbecue' is something of an oxymoron... it's just a griddle and a griddle isn't a barbecue


Yep, the best Kebab shop in Leicester doesn't have one of those gas grill things with the iron bars Chris (the Greek Cypriot owner) cooks over Charcoal in the shop. He also for years didn't have a 'dodgy donner' thing although he eventually got one for the youths as they didn't equate a 'Kebab' with pieces of meat on skewers.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, the best Kebab shop in Leicester doesn't have one of those gas grill things with the iron bars Chris (the Greek Cypriot owner) cooks over Charcoal in the shop. He also for years didn't have a 'dodgy donner' thing although he eventually got one for the youths as they didn't equate a 'Kebab' with pieces of meat on skewers.



For a short while, I did have my kids fooled. that the 'meat type product' on the rotisserie, _was _actually, an elephants leg. 

I know - I am an evil mother.. 

I wonder how your man vented the fumes from the indoor charcoal grill ?? 

On reflection, I spose just like any other cooking extractor fan


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> On reflection, I spose just like any other cooking extractor fan


Yep just the standard big Stainless hood as you would see over the gas 'chargrill' things most shops use, he was also about the only shop that had Pork on skewers with Green Pepper and Onion. The Salad there was always really fresh too.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep just the standard big Stainless hood as you would see over the gas 'chargrill' things most shops use, he was also about the only shop that had Pork on skewers with Green Pepper and Onion. The Salad there was always really fresh too.



Dargnabit - you're distracting me from my editing - I'm_ hungry_ now..


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Oooh controversial*
> 
> *You bored, and picking a fight on Easter Sunday..??*
> 
> ...


I won't let religion get in the way of cold hard facts


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I won't let religion get in the way of cold hard facts



Quite right too, principals of accuracy, must be adhered to at _all _times.. 

Religious festivities notwithstanding.. 

I've got quite a lot of spare bunnies here, if that would soothe your mood


----------



## Stephenite (12 Apr 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I won't let religion get in the way of cold hard facts


There you go being 'a short-tempered ill-controlled small-minded troll' again 

I like to keep a foot in both camps. I have a gas barbie on the balcony (pictured upthread), a small charcoal barbie for excursions:







and a brazier (is that right?) for wood:


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Apr 2020)

Stephenite said:


> There you go being 'a short-tempered ill-controlled small-minded troll' again
> 
> I like to keep a foot in both camps. I have a gas barbie griddle on the balcony (pictured upthread), a small charcoal barbie for excursions:
> 
> ...


----------



## robjh (12 Apr 2020)

This is how it's done.

First make sure you've got some fuel





Next resize your barbecue for the amount you're going to cook




Then prepare a salad




Fire!




Finally, cook and enjoy a beer


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2020)

robjh said:


> This is how it's done.
> 
> First make sure you've got some fuel
> View attachment 514662
> ...


Like your style Rob!


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Apr 2020)

I am a bit simple with mine. I have a Weber gas BBQ (or an outdoor oven) as my wife calls it disparagingly. I do most of my summer and a fair bit of winter cooking on this. Yesterday was roasted beer can chicken, where I shove a half full can of beer inside the chicken like stuffing (including the can). For high days and holidays I have a Weber charcoal grill. I am a big fan of Weber as they are tough to kill and cook really well. I never clean my BBQs as it gets rid of the wonderful tastes, the most I do is wipe over the cast iron griddle.


----------



## FrankCrank (13 Apr 2020)

Happy Easter folks


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I never clean my BBQs as it gets rid of the wonderful tastes, the most I do is wipe over the cast iron griddle.


Patina!
I’m pretty much the same....


----------



## jayonabike (16 Apr 2020)

Preparing for tonight’s bbq

Marinated a chicken. The rub is fresh ginger, salt, black peppercorns, cumin seeds, coriander seeds, paprika, garam masala, chilli powder and chilli flake. All ground together and add a dollop of honey and the juice of a lemon 





Home made burgers up next
Simple recipe, good quality minced steak from the butchers, diced onion, salt and plenty of pepper and that’s it





Daisy is hoping to get in on the action!









More pics later


----------



## figbat (16 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Patina!
> I’m pretty much the same....


Same here, although it is driven by post-BBQ CBA rather than any culinary or heritage concerns. What I do do is scrunch up some aluminium foil and use it with some cooking oil as a scrubber for the cooking surfaces, to remove the rust before starting. Sadly there is less and less cooking surface and more and more gap between the bars so a new grill surface is on order.


----------



## wormo (16 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> I have 3 Weber bbqs, 1 gas 2 charcoal.
> The largest is the gas
> View attachment 513872
> 
> ...


Got the same large BBQ. love it


----------



## jayonabike (16 Apr 2020)

Chicken had an hour and 20 mins on indirect heat






Moved the coals over with a few more added and now burgers and sausage (onion rings in the foil)








Well stacked burger





Made a potato salad to go with it all and a homemade bbq sauce.

stuffed now!


----------



## Easytigers (16 Apr 2020)

The BBQ is crap but cooked this up for our boy (who seems to have hollow legs!). We got the leftovers!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Chicken had an hour and 20 mins on indirect heat
> 
> View attachment 515539
> 
> ...


We’re not worthy!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2020)

Easytigers said:


> The BBQ is crap but cooked this up for our boy (who seems to have hollow legs!). We got the leftovers!


It’s not about the BBQ!! Maybe I shoukd rename the thread ‘Show us your BBQ Food!’


----------



## jayonabike (21 Apr 2020)

Marinating pork chops for tonight 
Garlic, parsley, fennel seeds, zest and juice of a lemon, olive oil and bay leaves.


----------



## jayonabike (21 Apr 2020)




----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Marinating pork chops for tonight
> Garlic, parsley, fennel seeds, zest and juice of a lemon, olive oil and bay leaves.
> View attachment 516786


Just done pork shoulder steaks but forgot to photo. Love BBQ piggie....


----------



## jayonabike (22 Apr 2020)

Another day , another bbq!
Tonight it’s tandoori chicken




I doubled the amount of ingredients though as I have a lot of chicken 
Going to serve with flat breads cooked on the bbq, pilau rice and an onion and cucumber raita

Leave this marinating in the fridge till tonight


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Another day , another bbq!
> Tonight it’s tandoori chicken
> View attachment 516998
> 
> ...


What time are you dishing?


----------



## jayonabike (22 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> What time are you dishing?


Around 6 probably!


----------



## raleighnut (22 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Another day , another bbq!
> Tonight it’s tandoori chicken
> View attachment 516998
> 
> ...


Did you take the skin off ?








I always cut some deep 'scores' in the flesh too to allow the marinade to get in there.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Around 6 probably!


*get's bike out of garage....*


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Did you take the skin off ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massacre!!


----------



## jayonabike (22 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> *get's bike out of garage....*


Once this is all over maybe we should organise a “Great Cyclechat grill out”
I know up at Wendover woods near Aylesbury they have built in bbqs dotted around that you can pre book

https://www.forestryengland.uk/wendover-woods/picnics-and-barbecues-wendover-woods


----------



## jayonabike (22 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Did you take the skin off ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took the skin off the chicken breasts but left it on the chicken thighs


----------



## raleighnut (22 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Massacre!!


Very tasty though, not cooked on a barbeque but in a fan oven set on 'flat out' and on a grill over a tray so it doesn't sit in any 'juices'.


----------



## jayonabike (22 Apr 2020)

So here’s tonight’s effort.
Tandoori Chicken, pilau rice, homemade raita and flat breads


----------



## Gunk (23 Apr 2020)

Cheeky lunch today on the little Weber






local sausages cooked slowly, bloody lovely!


----------



## jayonabike (23 Apr 2020)

Today’s offering.
Bit of a meat feast today. Homemade burgers, salt and chilli pork belly strips and sausages. I made a glaze for the sausages with tomato sauce, honey, chilli powder and cayenne pepper.





I do love a cheeseburger with streaky bacon 







Served with skinny fries, my homemade bbq sauce, red wine for me and Pimms for the wife





So that’s bbq 3 of 5. Piri Piri chicken tomorrow!


----------



## Gunk (23 Apr 2020)

Is all that just for two people?


----------



## jayonabike (23 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> Is all that just for two people?


Err yeah.....


----------



## Gunk (23 Apr 2020)

That’s like an eating competition 😮


----------



## jayonabike (23 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> That’s like an eating competition 😮


There was a few sausages left over which the dog gladly ate


----------



## neil_merseyside (23 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Today’s offering.
> Bit of a meat feast today. Homemade burgers, salt and chilli pork belly strips and sausages. I made a glaze for the sausages with tomato sauce, honey, chilli powder and cayenne pepper.
> 
> I do love a cheeseburger with streaky bacon
> ...


Care to reveal BMI's? 
Probably before and after (that lot)
Jealous me?
Yes


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Today’s offering.
> Bit of a meat feast today. Homemade burgers, salt and chilli pork belly strips and sausages. I made a glaze for the sausages with tomato sauce, honey, chilli powder and cayenne pepper.
> View attachment 517286
> 
> ...


Is that a Big Kahuna Burger?!!


View: https://youtu.be/dBP0Mbc7VFw


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Is that a Big Kahuna Burger?!!
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/dBP0Mbc7VFw




What?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> What?


Pulp Fiction innit....


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Pulp Fiction innit....


W’what?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Is that a Big Kahuna Burger?!!
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/dBP0Mbc7VFw



I prefer 'Action Burgers'


View: https://youtu.be/8DN4FGYqOwk


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Apr 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> W’what?


It's a moving picture powered by a magic latern....


----------



## jayonabike (24 Apr 2020)

Been marinating this morning.
First up was these halloumi kebabs with peppers and red onion. A simple marinade of olive oil, dried mixed herbs and salt/pepper





Next up is one of my favourites, Piri Piri Chicken. I’ve tried a few different recipes for this from various websites and “celebrity chefs” own recipes and this one from Tom Kerridge is my favourite
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/piri-piri-chicken
Dried chillis are brought to the boil in red wine vinegar, once cooled add garlic, fresh chillis, herbs and spices and blitz with a blender and coat your chicken. Ive spatchcocked the bird so it’s easier to cook over coals.


----------



## Eziemnaik (24 Apr 2020)

"Cheat" romescu sauce if you ever miss Catalonian "cachots"

150g piquillo peppers (or roasted peppers)
100g toasted almonds
50g fried/toasted bread
100g tomato sauce
2 cloves of garlic
Parsley
Olive oil
Wine vinegar
Sugar and salt to taste 

Blitz everything to a rough paste
Serve with chicken, fish, grilled veg or use as a snack (think hummus)

Cheat salsa verde
Big handful of parsley
Mint
Basil
Other leafy herbs if you like
Small tin of anchovies
Handful of capers
Garlic 
Olive oil and vinegar

Blitz everything to a rough paste
Serve same as romescu

Cheat satay sauce

Jar of peanut butter
Half a tin of good quality coco milk
Tbsp of red curry paste
Sugar and fish sauce to taste
Some chopped peanuts if you like more texture
Whack everything into a pot, small fire, reduce a little bit


----------



## jayonabike (24 Apr 2020)

Friday night is bbq night ( as well as Thursday Wednesday Tuesday and Saturday and possibly Sunday)
Piri Piri Chicken, Halloumi and veg kebabs, and potato salad














As this is a thread about all things bbq I thought I’d post a pick of this tool set I bought. 




I remember hesitating about buying it as it was £60 for the set but I bought it back in 2015 and it is still as good as new 5 years later after a lot of use.

Anyway another enjoyable meal cooked and eaten outside in this glorious weather we’re having at the moment.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Another day , another bbq!
> Tonight it’s tandoori chicken
> View attachment 516998
> 
> ...



Same here - followed the recipe.

Just awaiting the heat to drop a little on the BBQ. Added a full lime, no salt, smoked hot paprika, so left out the chilli - bit too hot for daughter and wife.

Smells fabulous. Oh and I chucked a fair bit of yoghurt in...


----------



## jayonabike (24 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> Same here - followed the recipe.
> 
> Just awaiting the heat to drop a little on the BBQ. Added a full lime, no salt, smoked hot paprika, so left out the chilli - bit too hot for daughter and wife.
> 
> Smells fabulous. Oh and I chucked a fair bit of yoghurt in...


That’s the brilliant thing about cooking, a few tweaks here and there to the recipe to suit personal tastes and you end up with fantastic meals. I added scotch bonnet chilli to ours (I love a fiery chilli hit)


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2020)

@jayonabike recipe.

Foil will go shortly once cooked then toasted off.

Trusty little cast iron BBQ with the frying pan with holes in. BBQ on bricks to stop the grass getting scorched.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2020)

Saving some of the marinade, so that will be tipped into a fire proof bowl, then chicken on grill with no sauce. Sauce on edge of grill to keep hot. Rice now done and standing. Smells amazing @jayonabike


----------



## jayonabike (24 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> Saving some of the marinade, so that will be tipped into a fire proof bowl, then chicken on grill with no sauce. Sauce on edge of grill to keep hot. Rice now done and standing. Smells amazing @jayonabike


Fantastic! It’s one of my favourite bbq recipes. 
Enjoy!


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2020)

Now we are rolling...


----------



## stephec (24 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Is that a Big Kahuna Burger?!!
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/dBP0Mbc7VFw



That is a mighty tasty burger!


----------



## jayonabike (25 Apr 2020)

Steaks for dinner tonight. 
I’m lucky that I have a fantastic butchers 5 minutes walk from my house. Picked up a couple of steaks, ribeye for me and a fillet for the wife. A simple dressing of olive oil and salt and pepper is all that’s needed




Served with tomato’s, garlic mushrooms, chips, peppercorn sauce and a couple of garlic breadsticks I had knocking about in the back of the fridge 
















This rather splendid Shiraz went down a treat with the meal




Love steak night, and again cooked outside and eaten outside. 
This lockdown ain’t so bad.......


----------



## Duc gas (25 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Steaks for dinner tonight.
> I’m lucky that I have a fantastic butchers 5 minutes walk from my house. Picked up a couple of steaks, ribeye for me and a fillet for the wife. A simple dressing of olive oil and salt and pepper is all that’s needed
> View attachment 517919
> 
> ...


Fair do's it all looks fantastic , enjoy 🍷👍😀


----------



## Duc gas (25 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Fair do's it all looks fantastic , enjoy 🍷👍😀


Some Medals on that wine too! 👍Is it worth them? If so can I ask where you bought it? Cheers 😁


----------



## Gunk (25 Apr 2020)

Some flame grilled action this evening


----------



## jayonabike (25 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Some Medals on that wine too! 👍Is it worth them? If so can I ask where you bought it? Cheers 😁


It’s from Sainsbury’s, my wife bought it for me and said it was around £10. Well worth the money, I’ve already said to her if she sees it again to pick up a bottle.


----------



## jayonabike (25 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> Some flame grilled action this evening
> 
> View attachment 517929


Flame grilled Is the best👍🏻


----------



## jayonabike (26 Apr 2020)

Up early marinating again...
Tandoori Chicken Shawarma
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/bbq-tandoori-chicken-shawarma




Skin and bone chicken thighs then place onto 2 skewers. Start and finish with half a potato. The spud is just to keep the whole kebab stable.
















Had a couple of chicken breasts that need to be used so they’re marinating also.
Think I might be bbq’ing twice today as it looks like the last day of this fine weather we’re having so I knocked up some burgers


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> I assume the heat's contained as you've got it in a plastic trugg tub ?
> 
> We've an old cast iron Kettle BBQ that refuses to die. Like below:-
> 
> View attachment 513865


I owned two of these, a large one and a small one. I left one at my permanent campsite in the lakes, one night a drunken friend stumbled over it and the bowl was busted on a rock. The other one at home suffered the tragedy of a loose slate falling off my roof, busted too.
The larger one was a rarity, I went back to the shop to buy another soon after I bought it, all gone and I never saw that size again. It was handy for building a small wood fire in for cold nights too.
The handles were utterly crap, the thinnest possible steel, almost see through and wood that was as durable as wet cardboard. The cast parts "rustic" but functioned very well for the price.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> I don’t get this BBQ cleaning caper...apparently special tools are available!


Round here they put their BBQ or plancher on a trailer and drive to the supermarket and jet wash the thing while its still lashed to the trailer.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Apr 2020)

jayonabike said:


> (I love a fiery chilli hit


Then you may like to try a "Seven pot douglah", subtle pepper for delicate flavouring


----------



## jayonabike (26 Apr 2020)

Chicken kebabs for lunch





grilled some veg knocking about in the back of the cupboard 












Sliced the kebab lengthways and you get lovely chunks of bbq’d chicken


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2020)

Firin’up!






Lamb marinading in olive oil, some Italian red meat seasoning, garlic, rosemary from the garden and lemon juice.
Spuds boiling :-)


----------



## gbb (26 Apr 2020)

Slioch said:


> Sorry, but I'm not going to engage on this thread because I'm just not in the same league as you FF. I'd just embarrass myself.
> 
> I've got a scabby old kettle BBQ of dubious vintage, and cooking burgers from Iceland is about my limit in the culinary stakes. It will though be getting it's first airing of the year later on today.


I am in the same league as you Slioch...and I dont care 
I do t care too much for BBQs, have maybe 1 or 2 a year. Mine doesnt even get put away, spends all year nestled in a corner ...


----------



## jayonabike (26 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Firin’up!
> View attachment 518090
> 
> 
> ...


That’s looks good FF. I’m a bit stuffed from lunch, but I could force some of that down.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2020)

Finito!
Spuds a bit overdone, lamb was perfect. There’s an art to roasties on the Cobb and have not yet perfected it!












Nommy tho.....


----------



## Gunk (26 Apr 2020)

That looks bloody lovely @Fab Foodie


----------



## jayonabike (26 Apr 2020)

That looks bloody good


----------



## SteveF (26 Apr 2020)

Spicy lamb kebabs and homemade pitas... Came out really well..


----------



## jayonabike (26 Apr 2020)

SteveF said:


> Spicy lamb kebabs and homemade pitas... Came out really well..
> View attachment 518168
> 
> 
> View attachment 518169


Fantastic


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2020)

SteveF said:


> Spicy lamb kebabs and homemade pitas... Came out really well..
> View attachment 518168
> 
> 
> View attachment 518169


They look spot-on!


----------



## jayonabike (26 Apr 2020)

Cheeseburgers for dinner


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Apr 2020)

SteveF said:


> Spicy lamb kebabs and homemade pitas... Came out really well..
> View attachment 518168
> 
> 
> View attachment 518169


Impressed with the homemade pitas, the kebabs are making me look forward to lunch at 2, they look tasty.


----------



## SteveF (28 Apr 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Impressed with the homemade pitas, the kebabs are making me look forward to lunch at 2, they look tasty.


Thanks, the kebabs were nice but the pitas were excellent!


----------



## jayonabike (6 May 2020)

That big yellow thing was in the sky today so fired up the bbq!
Marinated the chicken first thing this morning






Chicken Shawarma, Homemade flatbreads and Raita knocked back with a bottle of Shiraz


----------



## jayonabike (7 May 2020)

Butterflied a leg of lamb, just about trim the excess fat off




Marinated it for tomorrow. Lamb Raan.


----------



## jayonabike (7 May 2020)

Meat feast tonight
Homemade burgers, the butchers firecracker sausages & salt & chilli pork belly strips.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 May 2020)

....we’re not worthy....


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Meat feast tonight
> Homemade burgers, the butchers firecracker sausages & salt & chilli pork belly strips.
> View attachment 520643
> 
> ...


I assume you Have to dislocate your jaw like a snake to take a bite out of that wonderful looking burger?

Talking about Firecracker, this sauce is much better/hotter than you’d expect considering it’s made by Heinz. Hence the cold beer. Not that we need an excuse for a cold beer.


----------



## jayonabike (7 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I assume you Have to dislocate your jaw like a snake to take a bite out of that wonderful looking burger?
> 
> Talking about Firecracker, this sauce is much better/hotter than you’d expect considering it’s made by Heinz. Hence the cold beer. Not that we need an excuse for a cold beer.
> View attachment 520655


 the Mrs is going shopping tomorrow. I’ve shown her this and if she sees it to get a bottle


----------



## jayonabike (8 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Talking about Firecracker, this sauce is much better/hotter than you’d expect considering it’s made by Heinz. Hence the cold beer. Not that we need an excuse for a cold beer.


Thanks for the heads up, the Mrs picked up a bottle this morning 👍🏻


----------



## Salty seadog (8 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Once this is all over maybe we should organise a “Great Cyclechat grill out”
> I know up at Wendover woods near Aylesbury they have built in bbqs dotted around that you can pre book
> 
> https://www.forestryengland.uk/wendover-woods/picnics-and-barbecues-wendover-woods



I'll bring a bottle.


----------



## jayonabike (8 May 2020)

And we’re off....


----------



## Gunk (8 May 2020)




----------



## Salty seadog (8 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> And we’re off....
> View attachment 520831
> 
> 
> ...



I want in.....


----------



## Duc gas (8 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> And we’re off....
> View attachment 520831
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like it’ll be lovely - looking forward to the finished article 👍🍻


----------



## jayonabike (8 May 2020)

Nearly done.


----------



## jayonabike (8 May 2020)

Wow this was amazing, definitely doing this again the flavours were awesome.
Leg of Lamb Raan, bbq’d veg, saffron rice, homemade flatbreads and raita




















Who says bbq’ing is burnt burgers and sausages. And enough left over for lunch tomorrow

Happy days👍🏻


----------



## Duc gas (8 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Wow this was amazing, definitely doing this again the flavours were awesome.
> Leg of Lamb Raan, bbq’d veg, saffron rice, homemade flatbreads and raita
> View attachment 520883
> 
> ...


Does this mean there’s no barbecuing tomorrow then? That as we say in Wales looks Lush 😍🍻🍾🥤👍


----------



## jayonabike (8 May 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Does this mean there’s no barbecuing tomorrow then? That as we say in Wales looks Lush 😍🍻🍾🥤👍


Cheers. 
Date night tomorrow with the wife so steaks are on the menu. Barbecuing of course so there will be pics!


----------



## Duc gas (8 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Cheers.
> Date night tomorrow with the wife so steaks are on the menu. Barbecuing of course so there will be pics!


Top man - hope the wife realises how lucky she is? 👍😂


----------



## jayonabike (8 May 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Top man - hope the wife realises how lucky she is? 👍😂


Haha I just mentioned that to her and she said you don’t know the half of it!


----------



## Duc gas (8 May 2020)

A few chilli sauces to try on ours tonight - how can you have a best before date on this stuff? 😂


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 May 2020)

BBQ with neighbours (socially distanced)
Burgers and snorkers for starters. Then for grown-ups chicken thighs marinaded in Pataks madras paste ‘cos I didn’t have time to do anything else, and pork steaks in Teriyaki, honey and chilli oil :-)
Quick and simple throw together....


----------



## jayonabike (9 May 2020)

Picked up this on the bone ribeye for tonight


----------



## jayonabike (9 May 2020)

Going to try and cook the steak using the reverse sear method. Basically you cook the steak off the coals let it rest then sear over the hot coals for a minute on each side. This is the science behind it

https://steakschool.com/barbecue/how-to-reverse-sear-the-perfect-medium-rare-steak/

This isn’t my pic but a guys on FB. Doesn’t it look wonderful


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Going to try and cook the steak using the reverse sear method. Basically you cook the steak off the coals let it rest then sear over the hot coals for a minute on each side. This is the science behind it
> 
> https://steakschool.com/barbecue/how-to-reverse-sear-the-perfect-medium-rare-steak/
> 
> ...


Looks bloody amazing!


----------



## keithmac (9 May 2020)

Bought a stainless BBQ from Germany a few years back as all mine ended up rotten after living outside.

My son asked to man the BBQ yesterday so let him do the honours!.

He also had a shandy while working away!.

Did a great job, always listens and takes it all in, roll on next one!.


----------



## jayonabike (9 May 2020)

First attempt at the reverse sear. Really pleased with the result, never tasted a steak like it. So juicy, and tender. I like it a little pinker, when I took it off to rest the internal temp was 53 degrees, next time I’ll take it off at 48/49 degrees and see what that’s like.
Served with garlic mushrooms, asparagus, tomatoes & chips.


----------



## Duc gas (9 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Picked up this on the bone ribeye for tonight
> View attachment 521003


So come on then, show us the result 👍 I take it you didn’t share, looks quite small 😂.... enjoy 👍🍻


----------



## Duc gas (9 May 2020)

Duc gas said:


> So come on then, show us the result 👍 I take it you didn’t share, looks quite small 😂.... enjoy 👍🍻


Ha , the results have just popped up! Looks lovely 👍


----------



## jayonabike (13 May 2020)

I ordered some rubs and sauces as well as restaurant grade charcoal from
https://angusandoink.com/
Should up my bbq game a bit 🌶🔥🥩👍🏻


----------



## jayonabike (13 May 2020)

My meatball sub
I baked some baguettes this morning with this in mind. Half pork & beef meatballs with fennel seeds, chilli flakes & oregano. The sauce is garlic, chilli passata and parsley. It needs mozzarella but I didn’t have any and as I’m on 12 week lockdown burger cheese was all I had. Started by making the sauce over direct heat then moved it over to brown the balls. Moved them over to finish cooking and toasted the baguette. Put it altogether and gave it a few minutes to melt the cheese. 
Can’t wait to make these again it was bloody lovely!


----------



## jayonabike (15 May 2020)

Currently going through the freezer using stuff up, I had a pack of 4 chicken legs which needed to be eaten. Used this rub from Angus&Oink, a couple of veg kebabs & served with saffron rice


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> First attempt at the reverse sear. Really pleased with the result, never tasted a steak like it. So juicy, and tender. I like it a little pinker, when I took it off to rest the internal temp was 53 degrees, next time I’ll take it off at 48/49 degrees and see what that’s like.
> Served with garlic mushrooms, asparagus, tomatoes & chips.
> View attachment 521195
> 
> ...


Hi Jay, where did you get the thingy the Mushrooms are in?


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> I ordered some rubs and sauces as well as restaurant grade charcoal from
> https://angusandoink.com/
> Should up my bbq game a bit 🌶🔥🥩👍🏻
> View attachment 521875
> ...


The Cobbing fraternity rate that coal highly....


----------



## jayonabike (15 May 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi Jay, where did you get the thingy the Mushrooms are in?


Robert Dyas I think. Cost about a fiver


----------



## SGG on a bike (16 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> My meatball sub
> I baked some baguettes this morning with this in mind. Half pork & beef meatballs with fennel seeds, chilli flakes & oregano. The sauce is garlic, chilli passata and parsley. It needs mozzarella but I didn’t have any and as I’m on 12 week lockdown burger cheese was all I had. Started by making the sauce over direct heat then moved it over to brown the balls. Moved them over to finish cooking and toasted the baguette. Put it altogether and gave it a few minutes to melt the cheese.
> Can’t wait to make these again it was bloody lovely!
> View attachment 522072
> ...



There‘s some nice bbq skills going on there. Do you do much in the way of Low and Slow, or have you not tried that yet?


----------



## jayonabike (17 May 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> There‘s some nice bbq skills going on there. Do you do much in the way of Low and Slow, or have you not tried that yet?


Not yet, I’ve ordered a Kamodo so I can get into low n slow should be here in 7-10 days


----------



## jayonabike (17 May 2020)

Steaks and dauphinois spuds nearly ready


----------



## SGG on a bike (17 May 2020)

You won't go far wrong with a Kamado. Temp control is excellent and they're pretty easy on fuel usage too. I'm looking forward to seeing the results. Depending on the cut you're smoking, don't get too hung up on doing everything at 225f. Every smoker has it's own sweet spot around that temp (usually a little higher), so I find it's best to just roll with it. I have several smokers and they all like to sit happily at different temps.


----------



## jayonabike (17 May 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> You won't go far wrong with a Kamado. Temp control is excellent and they're pretty easy on fuel usage too. I'm looking forward to seeing the results. Depending on the cut you're smoking, don't get too hung up on doing everything at 225f. Every smoker has it's own sweet spot around that temp (usually a little higher), so I find it's best to just roll with it. I have several smokers and they all like to sit happily at different temps.


Expect a few newbie questions in a couple of weeks!


----------



## SGG on a bike (17 May 2020)

It's easy, that's the beauty of it. I can certainly provide some rubs/recipes though. Happy to help if I can, so feel free to ask away. You can do a pretty good low and slow in your kettle though. My weapon of choice for grilling is a Dancook 1400, which I've built into a 5ft stainless catering table. It's also very good at lower temps for smoking and can hold a full packer Brisket up to around 7kg. Smoker wise, I have an old offset cabinet (wood fired) which is about the size of a double oven. It's ok, but the steel is a bit thin, which ,makes temp control a challenge. The "proper" gear is a Green mountain Grills Daniel Boone pellet smoker, which is brilliant for set and forget smoking, especially overnight cooks and for work, I have a BBQ Mates trailer mounted reverse flow offset. It's hard work (two splits every 40-50 min), but for flavour, none of the others come close, plus it can churn out vast quantities of food.


----------



## jayonabike (17 May 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> It's easy, that's the beauty of it. I can certainly provide some rubs/recipes though. Happy to help if I can, so feel free to ask away. You can do a pretty good low and slow in your kettle though. My weapon of choice for grilling is a Dancook 1400, which I've built into a 5ft stainless catering table. It's also very good at lower temps for smoking and can hold a full packer Brisket up to around 7kg. Smoker wise, I have an old offset cabinet (wood fired) which is about the size of a double oven. It's ok, but the steel is a bit thin, which ,makes temp control a challenge. The "proper" gear is a Green mountain Grills Daniel Boone pellet smoker, which is brilliant for set and forget smoking, especially overnight cooks and for work, I have a BBQ Mates trailer mounted reverse flow offset. It's hard work (two splits every 40-50 min), but for flavour, none of the others come close, plus it can churn out vast quantities of food.


It’s my 50th birthday soon and as well as the Kamodo the wife’s ordered me a 57cm Weber kettle with sear grill, the iGrill Bluetooth meat probe, rotisserie, and a few other bits. The kettle I have at the moment is getting a bit small as I’m bbq’ing a lot more now. Really getting into it, I’ve been bbq’ing for the last couple of years trying different stuff and different cooking methods (direct/indirect grilling etc)
Can’t wait to try smoking low and slow, I’m in a couple of Facebook bbq groups and the stuff posted on there looks amazing. 
Im also thinking of building an outdoor bbq ‘kitchen’ the Weber one side and the Kamodo the other with a prep space in the middle.
I want to try a chilli using my cast iron casserole pot low and slow, I imagine the smoke would add a depth of flavour to it. I ordered some oak chunks yesterday to try out when all my kit is delivered. 
There will be questions!


----------



## SGG on a bike (17 May 2020)

I’ve got an awesome chilli recipe using leftover smoked Brisket. I’ll pm It over to you. Which fb groups are you on? Country Wood Smoke (CWS) and British BBQ Society are both pretty good for advice and are quite friendly. I’ve met Marcus from CWS a few times at bbq competitions/shows. Very likeable and knowledgeable chap.


----------



## Chris S (18 May 2020)

And don't light your BBQ on a picnic bench like some twunt did.


----------



## jayonabike (18 May 2020)

Marinated for 24 hours in this






Just gone on the bbq


----------



## jayonabike (18 May 2020)

Almost done
I banked the coals up either side of the bbq with a tray of water under the chicken. The steam keeps the chicken really moist


----------



## SGG on a bike (18 May 2020)

Looking' good. And now I feel hungry


----------



## SGG on a bike (18 May 2020)

Not from today, but here's some St Louis Ribs, Mini Meatenbergs and some Pulled Beef Cheeks from the big smoker short while back.


----------



## jayonabike (18 May 2020)

Chicken resting





veggies on






Even the Uncle Bens Mexican rice got the bbq treatment. Directly on the coals, a splash of water and 3 minutes later it was done






So Hot n Hostile spatchcock chicken, veg & rice


----------



## jayonabike (18 May 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> Not from today, but here's some St Louis Ribs, Mini Meatenbergs and some Pulled Beef Cheeks from the big smoker short while back.
> View attachment 523205
> 
> View attachment 523206
> ...


Wow.


----------



## SGG on a bike (18 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Chicken resting
> View attachment 523218
> 
> 
> ...


That lot looks lovely.


----------



## jayonabike (19 May 2020)

Burger orders for tonight are in. Cheese stuffed hold the onions & seasoning for my son, quarter pounder for the wife and a half pounder for me
🍔🔥😎


----------



## jayonabike (19 May 2020)

It’s the simple things in life


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> Not from today, but here's some St Louis Ribs, Mini Meatenbergs and some Pulled Beef Cheeks from the big smoker short while back.
> View attachment 523205
> 
> View attachment 523206
> ...


Blimey! That’s raised the bar a tad…


----------



## SGG on a bike (19 May 2020)

Little session on the Dancook grill for dinner tonight....Hassleback potatoes with Chorizo and Pepperoni, Philly cheese stuffed mini peppers with Chorizo, Brats with onions, Halloumi, Asparagus and Mushrooms. Seasoning was Braai and Grill seasoning and a little Texas bbq sauce. Oh, and a little Rocket salad.


----------



## jayonabike (19 May 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> Little session on the Dancook grill for dinner tonight....Hassleback potatoes with Chorizo and Pepperoni, Philly cheese stuffed mini peppers with Chorizo, Brats with onions, Halloumi, Asparagus and Mushrooms. Seasoning was Braai and Grill seasoning and a little Texas bbq sauce. Oh, and a little Rocket salad.
> View attachment 523442
> 
> View attachment 523443


That looks wonderful


----------



## SGG on a bike (19 May 2020)

Thanks Jay. You’re burger looked pretty fine too. I had food envy!


----------



## neil_merseyside (20 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> It’s the simple things in life
> View attachment 523426


Now that is a burger! But Ketchup, even Heinz is a bit teenage in taste surely, why make something that good and coat it in a different flavour.


----------



## neil_merseyside (20 May 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> Little session on the Dancook grill for dinner tonight....Hassleback potatoes with Chorizo and Pepperoni, Philly cheese stuffed mini peppers with Chorizo, Brats with onions, Halloumi, Asparagus and Mushrooms. Seasoning was Braai and Grill seasoning and a little Texas bbq sauce. Oh, and a little Rocket salad.


I like the before and after shots! Those hasslebacks are the canine sphericals.


----------



## jayonabike (20 May 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> Now that is a burger! But Ketchup, even Heinz is a bit teenage in taste surely, why make something that good and coat it in a different flavour.


Not when it’s added with burger mustard and mayonnaise then it’s a thing of beauty.


----------



## jayonabike (20 May 2020)

Steak night tonight


----------



## neil_merseyside (20 May 2020)

Jayonabike are you a butcher


----------



## jayonabike (20 May 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> Jayonabike are you a butcher


No. My dad was for many years. It’s rubbed off on me the importance of good quality meat


----------



## Lullabelle (20 May 2020)

Blimey you lot are hard core.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 May 2020)

Got a new bbq today, last one so already built up and 10% off !!
I'd have paid 10% more for that

Just tested , now stuffed


----------



## jayonabike (20 May 2020)

2nd attempt at the reverse sear. First pic is the steak resting. I took it off at 50 degrees internal temp, rested for 15 minutes ramped the coal temp up for the last 2 minutes on the grill. Got some nice flames from the steak fat.
The Mrs doesn’t like it too pink so this was perfect, served with dauphinois potato and asparagus

Cheers 🍷🔥🥩🌞


----------



## SGG on a bike (20 May 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> Blimey you lot are hard core.



Hope you're sitting tight....
I started off with this - I built this about 20 years ago as a straight bbq and added the smoking bits around 2005. It's still in use at a friends placenow as I've upscaled a little...






Next came the Dancook 1400. It started off as just a kettle grill on a tripod, but to make it more usable, I built it into a 5ft stainless catering table. It's a brilliant grill and works well as a smoker too. I've made bread in it, full roast dinners, including yorkie puds and it's my "go to" for home grilling. Over summer it gets used several times a week just to cook dinner.






I've also added a quick release hinge to the lid for convenience now it's in the table. 






Next came a vertical offset cabinet smoker. It's about the size of a double oven with six shelves. It's had a small modification to balance out the hot spot on the right hand side due to the firebox. It works best on wood rather than charcoal and needs "feeding" quite regularly. Shown on the left in the next picture.

Also shown is the Dancook (centre) and on the right is a Green Mountain Grills Daniel Boone Pellet smoker. It's fully electric, running on hardwood pellets and is WiFi controlled. Whilst ultimately not as good as a pure stick burner, it produces excellent, consistent results and is capable of holding two full packer Briskets (7kg each) with the additional top shelf installed. 






Nearly there....

Next came the Jumbuck Rotisserie. Self explanatory really, but compliments the others nicely and gives another cooking option. (Dancook shown with hinged lid in place)







Finally, or I should say, that's it for now, there's "Brian". Brian is a Reverse flow offset smoker. Weight is around 750kg and is trailer mounted. The main chamber is capable of holding a whole pig, or with all three shelves in about 12x 7kg full packer Briskets. The cabinet on the rear is a warming cabinet, or can be used as a smoker/oven/grill depending on which internal components are installed. It has a hot plate, Charcoal grate (for grilling) and independent temp control from the main smoker. It runs solely on wood and needs about two split per hour to sit at 250f/275f left side to right side. 











Next on the wish list is a fully insulated cabinet smoker, possibly gravity fed. I do use Brian commercially, so it does pay for itself and is a joy to use, mainly because it's traditional and "right".


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 May 2020)

^^^^^ Bloody Hell!


----------



## neil_merseyside (20 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> ^^^^^ Bloody Hell!


+1 
I think that's obsession, how many bikes has he got do you reckon?


----------



## SGG on a bike (21 May 2020)

Not quite obsession. The big one earns me a living outside of Covid 19 lockdown.

I only have two bikes....two motorcycles, three cars, five guitar amps, four guitars, one keyboard, one drum kit.....Damn. I think you may be right!

Nobody ever leaves my place hungry though.


----------



## jayonabike (21 May 2020)

New toy arrived today










Has a Bluetooth meat probe, linked to an app. Set the temperature, real-time temp gauge and alerts when the meat is done




A rotisserie as well. Tonight was Chicken shawarma kebabs, roasted veg flatbreads & raita



















Bbq’ing 21st century style😎🔥


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> New toy arrived today
> View attachment 523992
> 
> 
> ...


Is the BBQ variant of the bike n+1 compulsion to buy another one called b+1?


----------



## jayonabike (21 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Is the BBQ variant of the bike n+1 compulsion to buy another one called b+1?


Yeah you could say that! 
Or not another expensive hobby as the wife would say. Although she does enjoy the food.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> 2nd attempt at the reverse sear. First pic is the steak resting. I took it off at 50 degrees internal temp, rested for 15 minutes ramped the coal temp up for the last 2 minutes on the grill. Got some nice flames from the steak fat.
> The Mrs doesn’t like it too pink so this was perfect, served with dauphinois potato and asparagus
> 
> Cheers 🍷🔥🥩🌞
> ...




 where was my invite


----------



## Lullabelle (22 May 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> Hope you're sitting tight....
> I started off with this - I built this about 20 years ago as a straight bbq and added the smoking bits around 2005. It's still in use at a friends placenow as I've upscaled a little...
> 
> View attachment 523678
> ...


----------



## jayonabike (23 May 2020)

Bbq fired up this morning. Had a pork shoulder marinating for hours I’m making a pork vindaloo and cooking it low n slow for 3 hours or so.











Last nights half leg of lamb was amazing
Thanks to SGG onabike for the pro tips👍🏻


----------



## jayonabike (23 May 2020)

Steak nite tonight


----------



## neil_merseyside (23 May 2020)

It appears to be steak night 8 or 9 nights a week at your place, jealous me? damn right...


----------



## neil_merseyside (23 May 2020)

We had Chicken Cordon Bleu, a favourite of ours from our chalet hosting days, it was served with potato wedges and carrots.
Dish wasn't quite nuked enough to char the dish sides for brown chunky scrapes but mighty fine all the same.


----------



## jayonabike (31 May 2020)

Been firing up the bbq quite a lot lately.
Here’s a few pics


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

I have just put this question on the food & drink section. Any thoughts appreciated.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-serious-bbq-question.262309/


----------



## Duc gas (31 May 2020)

Hopefully it’ll taste as good as it smells - leg of lamb and homemade naan bread


----------



## jayonabike (31 May 2020)

I also did lamb for Sunday lunch.
Half a leg marinated for 24hours in rosemary garlic & lemon, bbq’d for an hr and a half at around 180 degrees 
Just off the bbq resting






Veggies nearly done


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2020)

Spatchcock tonight, smoked with a Peri-Peri baste....


----------



## keithmac (1 Jun 2020)

There's some epic BBQ'ing going on in this thread, salivating just looking at the pictures!.


----------



## johnblack (1 Jun 2020)

I picked up a Fornetto Razzo last week, new and free so how could I refuse.




I've used it as a grill a couple of times and also smoked a pork shoulder on it, lots of experimenting to do over the next few months.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jun 2020)

johnblack said:


> I picked up a Fornetto Razzo last week, new and free so how could I refuse.
> View attachment 526720
> 
> I've used it as a grill a couple of times and also smoked a pork shoulder on it, lots of experimenting to do over the next few months.


Fun times ahead!


----------



## johnblack (1 Jun 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fun times ahead!


Can't wait, getting a dual meat probe today so that will help. Only problem is I can't be bothered going to the bigger supermarkets at the moment as there always seems to be queues and the smaller ones near me don't really do some of the meat I want. Need to go to the butchers but I'm working durng the day when it's open. Just going to have to take some time out and fill up the fridge.


----------



## figbat (1 Jun 2020)

A question regarding the "low and slow" method: how do you regulate the temperature inside the BBQ? Mine seems to run at "SCORCHING HOT" or "OUT". I have limited control over airflow going in and I have a lid that will cover it completely, with a temperature probe. The other day I closed the lid after finishing open-grilling the sausages and burgers and it went up to >250°C.

Is it a case of simply having a small charcoal bed, regularly topped-up, maybe with a water bath?


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jun 2020)

figbat said:


> A question regarding the "low and slow" method: how do you regulate the temperature inside the BBQ? Mine seems to run at "SCORCHING HOT" or "OUT". I have limited control over airflow going in and I have a lid that will cover it completely, with a temperature probe. The other day I closed the lid after finishing open-grilling the sausages and burgers and it went up to >250°C.
> 
> Is it a case of simply having a small charcoal bed, regularly topped-up, maybe with a water bath?


A water bath will help by absorbing some of the energy and making the air moister, but the best way is to partially block the airflow to reduce the rate of Charcoal burn....


----------



## jayonabike (1 Jun 2020)

First cook on my new bbq tonight a Kamado bbq. A Japanese style of bbq cooking. The egg shaped bbq is ceramic, holds the heat beautifully, doesn’t need much coals and is great for smoking/low n slow right through to roasting and searing.
Roast Piri Piri chicken tonight


----------



## jayonabike (2 Jun 2020)

Quarter pounder cheeseburgers tonight


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Jun 2020)

I’ve been messing around with the garden stuff, I have an outback kettle bbq that sees a fair amount of pork loin, chicken etc but last week, thought I’d do a Jambalaya. It usually gets cooked inside but I was bored, so 












I’d saved a couple of washing machine drums in the past to use as planters but thought this may work

upshot is, it needs a door to feed the fuel and a bit more practice but the food was lovely


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jun 2020)

johnblack said:


> Can't wait, getting a dual meat probe today so that will help. Only problem is I can't be bothered going to the bigger supermarkets at the moment as there always seems to be queues and the smaller ones near me don't really do some of the meat I want. Need to go to the butchers but I'm working durng the day when it's open. Just going to have to take some time out and fill up the fridge.



Find a good local farm shop, the posh kind, bigger the better. They will have a butchers in often.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> I’ve been messing around with the garden stuff, I have an outback kettle bbq that sees a fair amount of pork loin, chicken etc but last week, thought I’d do a Jambalaya. It usually gets cooked inside but I was bored, so
> 
> View attachment 527441
> 
> ...


That looks fun!!


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Jun 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> That looks fun!!



it was, I need to create a door and practice with what to burn and how much but made a change from on the hob

leaves a lot of soot on the pan bottom though


----------



## jayonabike (14 Jun 2020)

Bbq’d Sunday lunch
Half a roast leg of lamb, yorkies, roasted spuds n veggies & some green stuff


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jun 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> it was, I need to create a door and practice with what to burn and how much but made a change from on the hob
> 
> leaves a lot of soot on the pan bottom though



Great way to get the soot of the pan is to rub it on some grass. Tip from my camping days.


----------



## Proto (15 Jun 2020)




----------



## jayonabike (15 Jun 2020)

Cheeseburgers tonight 🔥🍔👍🏻


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jun 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Cheeseburgers tonight 🔥🍔👍🏻
> View attachment 530197
> 
> 
> View attachment 530198


Pass the Statins!


----------



## neil_merseyside (15 Jun 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Pass the Statins!


And the laxatives to counter all the food overload. I can feel my arteries clogging up just by looking.


----------



## Proto (16 Jun 2020)

Guys (and gals) my South African family would be rolling around the floor laughing at your northern softy, shandy drinking barbecues. Most of them just cut an old oil drum in half, chuck some wood in and start cooking. And they cook meat, lots of it, and it wouldn't be a braai without boerewors. Like this:


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jun 2020)

Proto said:


> Guys (and gals) my South African family would be rolling around the floor laughing at your northern softy, shandy drinking barbecues. Most of them just cut an old oil drum in half, chuck some wood in and start cooking. And they cook meat, lots of it, and it wouldn't be a braai without boerewors. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 530310



Ok.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Jun 2020)

Proto said:


> Guys (and gals) my South African family would be rolling around the floor laughing at your northern softy, shandy drinking barbecues. Most of them just cut an old oil drum in half, chuck some wood in and start cooking. And they cook meat, lots of it, and it wouldn't be a braai without boerewors. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 530310


So sausages then 🙄
Not very inventive


----------



## jayonabike (21 Jun 2020)

Some pics of my cooks over the last few days

chicken kebabs









steak nite




















Pork loin for Sunday lunch










Raining? No problem


----------



## Gunk (21 Jun 2020)

Burger night tonight


----------



## Andy_R (21 Jun 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> it was, I need to create a door and practice with what to burn and how much but made a change from on the hob
> 
> leaves a lot of soot on the pan bottom though


Coat the bottom of the pan with washing up liquid before you use it over an open fire. Soot just wipes away afterwards. Old trick I've taught my Scouts for years....


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Jun 2020)

Andy_R said:


> Coat the bottom of the pan with washing up liquid before you use it over an open fire. Soot just wipes away afterwards. Old trick I've taught my Scouts for years....



thanks @Andy_R 

ill give that a go next time I'm al fresco cooking


----------



## Gunk (24 Jun 2020)

Tandoori chicken tonight, serving it with Naans, salad and Raita


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Jun 2020)

Pork souvlaki with yoghurt sauce and greek salad.


----------



## Gunk (26 Jun 2020)

Veggie kebabs brushed with lemon olive oil


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Veggie kebabs brushed with lemon olive oil
> 
> View attachment 532586


----------



## neil_merseyside (26 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Veggie kebabs brushed with lemon olive oil
> 
> View attachment 532586


All that needs is some roughly cubed 21 day hung steak to seperate all those coloured bits.


----------



## Gunk (27 Jun 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> All that needs is some roughly cubed 21 day hung steak to seperate all those coloured bits.



It was served with barbecued chicken and a Greek salad.


----------



## Gunk (9 Jul 2020)

Hot dog night


----------



## Gunk (9 Jul 2020)




----------



## Gunk (9 Jul 2020)

all from our local farm shop, very unhealthy but fantastic


----------



## figbat (9 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> all from our local farm shop, very unhealthy but fantastic


I know you are in my locale - which farm shop? Looks fantastic!


----------



## Gunk (9 Jul 2020)

Millets


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> Millets


Don't they sell tents too


----------



## Gunk (9 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Don't they sell tents too



https://milletsfarmcentre.com/


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jul 2020)

Looking good for the weekend, i'm thinking tandoori lamb chops on the barbie with a few cold tinnies


----------



## figbat (10 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> Millets


Aah, OK - I know it well. I used to go there as a kid when it was literally just a shed in some PYO fields.


----------



## jowwy (3 Aug 2020)

Just starting out on my bbq journey.......

so this is the outdoor kitchen so far....







I will be cladding it in tongue and groove with stainless steel tops for easy cleaning.

done some ribs and a pork shoulder steak on it yesterday


----------



## jayonabike (3 Aug 2020)

Bone in pork loin for Sunday lunch yesterday and the breakfast of kings this morning


----------



## jayonabike (3 Aug 2020)

Love the outdoor kitchen @jowwy 
I’ve done the same thing although I paid a builder to do it for me


----------



## jowwy (3 Aug 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Love the outdoor kitchen @jowwy
> I’ve done the same thing although I paid a builder to do it for me
> View attachment 539589
> 
> View attachment 539590


That is outstanding jay.........will look at doing this when i build the extension in around 3yrs time

i do have retractable awning the goes over the top of the whole deck (4mx5m) if it does rain


----------



## jayonabike (6 Aug 2020)

kofta kebabs for dinner with homemade salsa & coleslaw plus chilli sauce


----------



## jowwy (6 Aug 2020)

Just prepped some lamb steaks ready for tmrw’s bbq lunch 

homemade marinade of oregan, basil, onion, garlic, parsley, smoked paprika and extra virgin olive oil






Will be served with an home made apple slaw and roasted cucumbers


----------



## jowwy (7 Aug 2020)

Stainless steel arrived for the worktop





Then it was time to get the grill on


----------



## jowwy (8 Aug 2020)

no explanation needed


----------



## jayonabike (8 Aug 2020)

Tomahawk steak currently getting to room temperature for tonight.


----------



## jowwy (8 Aug 2020)

I doubled up on steak today.....centre cut on my breakfast

and now it’s sirloin c/w mushrooms, onion, spinach, cream and cheese sauce


----------



## Gunk (8 Aug 2020)

Smoky BBQ pork chops with salad tonight


----------



## Gunk (8 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> I doubled up on steak today.....centre cut on my breakfast
> 
> and now it’s sirloin c/w mushrooms, onion, spinach, cream and cheese sauce
> 
> View attachment 540500



hope it tasted better than it looked 😂


----------



## jowwy (8 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> hope it tasted better than it looked 😂


It certainly did.....as they say, never judge a book by its cover


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2020)

Just put some ribs in with an apple, plum and oak smoke bomb......3hr cook at 100°c


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2020)

4hrs later i added some burgers.....tossed on some brioche buns brushed with garlic butter and sunday lunch was ready


----------



## jayonabike (9 Aug 2020)

Tomahawk steak, homemade chimchurri sauce, cocktails and wine last night




















Lamb Raan for Sunday lunch today


----------



## Gunk (9 Aug 2020)

That’s bloody amazing, show off!


----------



## jayonabike (10 Aug 2020)

Smoked a gammon joint for sandwiches for work and then chicken fajitas for dinner


----------



## jowwy (11 Aug 2020)

Just cause it’s Tuesday 

beef koftas and salt n pepper chicken wings


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2020)

Wednesday grill on

Chinese pork steaks, homemade apple slaw and veggie rice


----------



## Gunk (12 Aug 2020)

That’s a very brown diet you’re on @jowwy


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> That’s a very brown diet you’re on @jowwy


Theres plenty of fruit and veg in the coleslaw.........


----------



## Gunk (12 Aug 2020)

jowwy said:


> Theres plenty of fruit and veg in the coleslaw.........



Of course there is 😂


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> Of course there is 😂


And it’s vegetable rice too.........


----------



## jayonabike (13 Aug 2020)

A couple of cooks from the last 2 days 

Whole Piri Piri chicken 





Korean spiced sticky chicken breasts


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2020)

Just ordered a new piece of kit to add to the outside kitchen........


----------



## Ripple (15 Aug 2020)




----------



## AndyRM (15 Aug 2020)

I read this thread while eating super noodles. Practically in tears now.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Aug 2020)

AndyRM said:


> I read this thread while eating super noodles. Practically in tears now.



Here we are.. Just sit by this for a bit, and be thankful you don't have a greasy skillet to deal with in the mornig.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Aug 2020)

Steak and sausage nite yesterday 😃 Reverse seared the tomahawk steak, served with authentic Brazilian sausages a mate from work gave me and roasted garlic and rosemary spuds


----------



## jayonabike (17 Aug 2020)

Monday morning breakfast


----------



## jayonabike (18 Aug 2020)

Spicy sticky chicken with Mexican spiced roasted spuds & a homemade coleslaw


----------



## jayonabike (22 Aug 2020)

New smoker turned up this afternoon


----------



## jayonabike (23 Aug 2020)

Cote de boeuf for Sunday lunch. Reverse seared.
Cocktails with Salmon & cream cheese blinis, baked (on the Barbecue) Camembert, the beef with rosemary & garlic spuds & a rather nice chianti then tiramisu and more cocktails


----------



## jayonabike (1 Sep 2020)

Couple of cooks from the last few days
Greek style boned and butterflied leg of lamb on the rotisserie with garlic and rosemary spuds, flatbreads & a simple salad with a yoghurt & mint dip 






















Baby back ribs on my smoker. 5 hours on a low heat and the meat fell off the bone


----------



## Colin Grigson (6 Sep 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Cote de boeuf for Sunday lunch. Reverse seared.
> Cocktails with Salmon & cream cheese blinis, baked (on the Barbecue) Camembert, the beef with rosemary & garlic spuds & a rather nice chianti then tiramisu and more cocktails
> View attachment 543346
> 
> ...


That looks incredible


----------



## jayonabike (6 Sep 2020)

Colin Grigson said:


> That looks incredible


Thanks


----------



## jayonabike (7 Sep 2020)

This weekend’s offerings
Saturday evening was cote de boeuf again. Me and the wife do love this and I do it quite often. Cooked ‘dirty’, seared directly on the coals with homemade chimchurri sauce and chips

























Sunday lunch was ribs and chicken, macaroni cheese homemade coleslaw and charred lettuce


----------



## jayonabike (7 Sep 2020)

Love a Monday morning fry up


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Sep 2020)

Lots of top notch barbieing in this thread.

I am particularly impressed with the meat handling of @jayonabike, his butchery, preparation, and cooking are all highly skilled.

Marinating meat always makes me nervous.

I doubt anything would go badly wrong, but I always worry I might create a food poisoning situation.


----------



## jayonabike (8 Sep 2020)

Thanks @Pale Rider that means a lot 🙂
My dad was a butcher for many years and then a restaurant owner/chef. I learnt from him, I used to love watching him butchering meat and he taught me to respect meat and treat it right. The animal gave its life up for us to eat so it’s the least we can do. 
I also trained as a chef for a few years many moons ago and worked in a couple of different types of restaurants. Part of me wishes I’d stayed in the trade. 
I love cooking with meat, especially on the bbq. The fire is in control and it’s a beast to tame but when you do the results are amazing.


----------



## Gunk (8 Sep 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Thanks @Pale Rider that means a lot 🙂
> My dad was a butcher for many years and then a restaurant owner/chef. I learnt from him, I used to love watching him butchering meat and he taught me to respect meat and treat it right. The animal gave its life up for us to eat so it’s the least we can do.
> I also trained as a chef for a few years many moons ago and worked in a couple of different types of restaurants. Part of me wishes I’d stayed in the trade.
> I love cooking with meat, especially on the bbq. The fire is in control and it’s a beast to tame but when you do the results are amazing.



you are a legend, my wife can’t believe how well you eat!


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Sep 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Thanks @Pale Rider that means a lot 🙂
> My dad was a butcher for many years and then a restaurant owner/chef. I learnt from him, I used to love watching him butchering meat and he taught me to respect meat and treat it right. The animal gave its life up for us to eat so it’s the least we can do.
> I also trained as a chef for a few years many moons ago and worked in a couple of different types of restaurants. Part of me wishes I’d stayed in the trade.
> I love cooking with meat, especially on the bbq. The fire is in control and it’s a beast to tame but when you do the results are amazing.



Thanks for the explanation.

I was brought up on a farm.

There is a relationship with the animals which most townies do not understand.

In your case, it looks like a natural aptitude finessed by some formal training enables you to produce food which would grace any restaurant table.

Pity only you and the wife get to enjoy it, but it's better that than you don't cook at all.

Based purely on what I see on the telly, your food is reminiscent of what's produced in some areas of America.

They cook meat heavy in your face dishes, which are of the highest quality of their type.

Not for everyone and certainly not for every day, but a real treat for a meat eater.

This thread also demonstrates some keen amateurs are not far below your standard.


----------



## jayonabike (10 Sep 2020)

Kofta kebabs tonight


----------



## Gunk (10 Sep 2020)

Jay, no more please, it’s just not fair!


----------



## jayonabike (13 Sep 2020)

Reverse dirty seared cote de boeuf, rosemary & garlic spuds & chimchurri sauce. A nice bottle of red then rhubarb & ginger cheesecakes. 
Sunday lunch.


----------



## jayonabike (14 Sep 2020)

Chicken kebabs, pickled red onion & chilli, a simple salad, mint sauce and chapatis
🔥🐓🙂👍🏻🔥


----------



## jowwy (17 Sep 2020)

Been using my new outdoor que area and smoker while i was on an hiatus


----------



## jayonabike (18 Sep 2020)

Couple of cooks from this week
Steak and spuds (again!)









5 hours low n slow baby back ribs










Also these turned up yesterday. A new digital food thermometer and this bbq cook book


----------



## jayonabike (19 Sep 2020)

Breakfast this morning


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Breakfast this morning
> View attachment 547992


Top man on the bbq jay.....it’s been about 15* and blowing a gale today, so I sacked off the brisket cook TIL tmrw bbbrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jayonabike (19 Sep 2020)

Chillin


----------



## jowwy (20 Sep 2020)

Was time to try a nice brisket in the smoker - started at 10am






then 4hrs later it was ready to wrap for the last hour of the cook







Will let it rest for another hour and slice this bad boy up....






Added to some fresh white rolls and salad


----------



## Gunk (20 Sep 2020)

Garlic and herb spatchcock chicken tonight


----------



## SGG on a bike (20 Sep 2020)

Here's a few from a catering gig a few weeks back.

Mac Bombs (Mac n Cheese wrapped in bacon and smoked for a couple of hours, finished with our own recipe glaze).





Pepper Poppers (Mini peppers, stuffed with softy cheese, wrapped in bacon and glazed).





Burnt Ends. (point of 18 hour smoked Brisket, cubed, slathered in honey and brown sugar before being glazed to finish).





Didn't get the chance to get any other photos as we were busy serving.


----------



## jayonabike (2 Oct 2020)

Last weekend’s Sunday lunch 
Bone in pork loin.
The Mrs was in charge of the veggies & spuds
I did the meat, cauliflower cheese & a rhubarb crumble on the bbq


----------



## jayonabike (4 Oct 2020)

Sunday lunch 
Rolled shoulder of lamb on the rotisserie with roasted veggies followed by a pear & blackberry crumble


----------



## Gunk (4 Oct 2020)

The annual CC BBQ is at your gaff next year @jayonabike


----------



## jowwy (5 Oct 2020)

top work there @jayonabike .....weather as been to wet and windy up here in the mountains of south wales and due to a lockdown i have been unable to get the materials to finish the shaq roof


----------



## jayonabike (23 Oct 2020)

jowwy said:


> top work there @jayonabike .....weather as been to wet and windy up here in the mountains of south wales and due to a lockdown i have been unable to get the materials to finish the shaq roof


 Thanks Jowwy
Hope you have the weather and the materials to get the roof done soon


----------



## jayonabike (23 Oct 2020)

Couple of my last cooks
Picanha for last Sunday lunch 
A cut of beef not seen much here in the U.K but popular in Argentina and Brazil 













Pear and blackberry crumble












Rack of king ribs
These took 6 hours on the smoker and the meat fell off the bone and just melts in the mouth


----------



## jowwy (23 Oct 2020)

jayonabike said:


> Thanks Jowwy
> Hope you have the weather and the materials to get the roof done soon


Nope mate I’m in a local lockdown and as of 6pm a national lockdown and no timber yards or b&qs in my district to get any timber......so for now I have put a waterproof roof material over the top just to give it some protection over the winter


----------



## jayonabike (26 Oct 2020)

Sunday lunch 
Half a leg of lamb, roasted veg then pear and blackberry crumble


----------



## jayonabike (2 Nov 2020)

Sunday lunch 
Roast pork, sausage meat stuffing, cauliflower cheese, roasted veggies & yorkies


----------



## jayonabike (24 Nov 2020)

Beef stew and dumplings, fondant potatoes then pear and blackberry crumble.
Sunday lunch.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2020)

Wow @jayonabike why are you not the size of a house???

Not used the Cobb or Cadac for a while, circumstances mostly. But just bought a new toy for the Camper which I’ve been practicing with these last days....

It’s a Remoska, an old Czech design, basically an aluminium pot with a heated lid. No temp controls, roasts, bakes, reheats, pretty much anything. Very energy efficient compared to using the oven (and we don’t have an oven in the new van).
It’s fab!


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Nov 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wow @jayonabike why are you not the size of a house???



I was thinking the same.

He must spend all week eating leftovers.

Either that, or he's got the best fed dog in the district.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I was thinking the same.
> 
> He must spend all week eating leftovers.
> 
> Either that, or he's got the best fed dog in the district.


I've just seen his photos on my big computer screen...I think we have a winner....


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Nov 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've just seen his photos on my big computer screen...I think we have a winner....



Enough to make a vegetarian weep.


----------



## jayonabike (26 Dec 2020)

Christmas lunch
My first attempt at bbq’ing the main meal of the year. 
Picked up the Capon from the butchers, cut off the legs, boned, butterflied and stuffed with sausage meat stuffing then rolled and tied. 
Roasted the crown on the rotisserie and the legs on the Kamodo. 
I was really pleased with the it, the wife said it was the best bird I’ve cooked, I’m happy with that!
I also bbq’d the stuffing and cauliflower cheese. The Mrs did the spuds and other veg, a great joint effort considering we were drinking shots of cognac by 10.30am.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gunk (26 Dec 2020)




----------



## jayonabike (1 Jan 2021)

NYE BBQ
Lunch was chicken fajitas 





Then the evening was spent in the garden with simple but very tasty jalapeño & cheese dog rolls, plent of booze, music and a fire




















Happy new year!


----------



## jayonabike (4 Jan 2021)

First bbq of the year and one of my favourite cooks. 
Roast pork loin, sausage meat stuffing, cauliflower cheese, roast spuds and carrots.
Pear and blackberry crumble for pud


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2021)

jayonabike said:


> First bbq of the year and one of my favourite cooks.
> Roast pork loin, sausage meat stuffing, cauliflower cheese, roast spuds and carrots.
> Pear and blackberry crumble for pud
> View attachment 567167
> ...


top work jay.......your set-up straight off the kitchen is really good


----------



## Ridgeway (4 Jan 2021)

We always cook our turkey in the smoker outside at Christmas, not the easiest of tasks managing the burn at a stable temperature for long periods but it does cook it well.

This year is was slightly more challenging though.....

Went on the 24th Dec to the butchers to collect the turkey, the butcher almost hid as he saw me approaching and i started to wonder if he'd forgotten to order the bird As i got closer he shouted to his colleague to fetch the large turkey in from the cold room, at this point he leaned over the counter and said remember you ordered an 8kg bird, well i ordered a 9kg bird and in fact what turned up is a +13kg bird that after stuffing is now 15.60kgs his mate in the back came out of the cold room with what he shouted as "the dinosaur" on a trolley, it was a tad big.....























As said it was a long 9.5hr burn and the damson and cherry wood penetrated the meat very well, it certainly was a "smokey turkey" all 34lbs of it


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jan 2021)

oh I'm gonna enjoy this thread! I'll share when I have more time & access to photos


----------



## jayonabike (4 Jan 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> We always cook our turkey in the smoker outside at Christmas, not the easiest of tasks managing the burn at a stable temperature for long periods but it does cook it well.
> 
> This year is was slightly more challenging though.....
> 
> ...


Cracking job sir!🔥


----------



## jayonabike (10 Jan 2021)

This weekends cooks

Ribs Saturday night










Roast chicken for Sunday lunch


----------



## jayonabike (18 Jan 2021)

This weekend’s cooks
Friday night was Chicken tikka kebabs with homemade chapatis, mint sauce & pickled red onion











Saturday was steak nite
I reverse seared this wonderful T-Bone to an internal temp of 47c, rested for 20 mins then seared for 2 mins. Perfect medium rare. Served with Parma ham wrapped asparagus, Boulangerie potatoes & a red wine reduction



















Sunday lunch was half a leg of lamb. I cooked the meat, the wife cooked everything else.


----------



## jowwy (18 Jan 2021)

jayonabike said:


> This weekend’s cooks
> Friday night was Chicken tikka kebabs with homemade chapatis, mint sauce & pickled red onion
> View attachment 569481
> 
> ...


superb work there Jay


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)




----------



## jayonabike (19 Jan 2021)

jowwy said:


> superb work there Jay


Thanks Jowwy!


----------



## jowwy (19 Jan 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Thanks Jowwy!


have you got a picture of your BBQ area from the outside jay???


----------



## jayonabike (19 Jan 2021)

jowwy said:


> have you got a picture of your BBQ area from the outside jay???


Here ya go


----------



## jowwy (19 Jan 2021)

is there a roof over the top jay or just the wood structure??


----------



## jayonabike (19 Jan 2021)

jowwy said:


> is there a roof over the top jay or just the wood structure??


Half of it has a roof (over the cooking area)
Right hand side in the picture above
The roof is clear, can’t really see it in the pic below unless you zoom in


----------



## jowwy (19 Jan 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Half of it has a roof (over the cooking area)
> Right hand side in the picture above
> The roof is clear, can’t really see it in the pic below unless you zoom in
> View attachment 569657


nice indeed, i need to up my game this spring/summer lol


----------



## jowwy (20 Jan 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Half of it has a roof (over the cooking area)
> Right hand side in the picture above
> The roof is clear, can’t really see it in the pic below unless you zoom in
> View attachment 569657


after a chat with swimbo.....we have decided to double the size of my outdoor kitchen area and put in a pizza oven......will keep me busy this spring/summer with building the pergola for the hot tub and the raised garden beds for the veggie garden


----------



## jayonabike (20 Jan 2021)

jowwy said:


> after a chat with swimbo.....we have decided to double the size of my outdoor kitchen area and put in a pizza oven......will keep me busy this spring/summer with building the pergola for the hot tub and the raised garden beds for the veggie garden


Sounds like you’ve got a lot planned, I’m thinking of adding a pizza oven in the summer.


----------



## jowwy (20 Jan 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Sounds like you’ve got a lot planned, I’m thinking of adding a pizza oven in the summer.


I put a post up in the garden, diy section..........


----------



## Gunk (20 Jan 2021)

jowwy said:


> after a chat with swimbo.....we have decided to double the size of my outdoor kitchen area and put in a pizza oven......will keep me busy this spring/summer with building the pergola for the hot tub and the raised garden beds for the veggie garden



sounds like Centerparcs


----------



## jowwy (20 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> sounds like Centerparcs


No park in my garden........


----------



## Gunk (20 Jan 2021)

That’s made my day, brilliant!

Big Stone is my favourite 🤩


----------



## jowwy (20 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> That’s made my day, brilliant!
> 
> Big Stone is my favourite 🤩


It’s a huge stone, tried moving it once and nearly put my back out


----------



## jayonabike (24 Jan 2021)

Saturday night was steak night
T Bone 🥩 to share
This monster was almost 3” thick, I reverse seared on the Kamodo. Cooked indirect, the bbq was around 170-180c then while the meat was resting I ramped the temperature up on the bbq to around 300c and seared for a couple of minutes on each side.
Served with chips


----------



## jayonabike (25 Jan 2021)

New toy for the shack turned up today.
Firepit with tripod & cooking grate.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jan 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Saturday night was steak night
> T Bone 🥩 to share
> This monster was almost 3” thick, I reverse seared on the Kamodo. Cooked indirect, the bbq was around 170-180c then while the meat was resting I ramped the temperature up on the bbq to around 300c and seared for a couple of minutes on each side.
> Served with chips


Very nicely done sir


----------



## jayonabike (28 Jan 2021)

First ever cook on my new firepit 
Thought I’d practice on a supermarket chicken. Marinated in Red Cajun seasoning and cooked over birch. 
For my first attempt I was rather pleased. The skin was a bit more charred than I’d like (although still tasted wonderful) but the meat was very moist. 
The Meater+ helped as always. 
Isn’t cooking over wood embers different to charcoal, having to tend to the fire, moving embers around, adding more fuel to the fire, adjusting the height of the grill. 
I really enjoyed it, I have a long way to go but for a first attempt I’d give it 7/10.


----------



## jowwy (28 Jan 2021)

jayonabike said:


> First ever cook on my new firepit
> Thought I’d practice on a supermarket chicken. Marinated in Red Cajun seasoning and cooked over birch.
> For my first attempt I was rather pleased. The skin was a bit more charred than I’d like (although still tasted wonderful) but the meat was very moist.
> The Meater+ helped as always.
> ...


cracking work again jay - ive just bought a new plancha grill that's going in the new kitchen rebuild


----------



## Gunk (28 Jan 2021)

I did a couple of marinated Spatchcock chickens this summer on my small Weber BabyQ, with the heat turned right down and lid closed they cooked beautifully. Perfect just with some salads and French bread.


----------



## jayonabike (29 Jan 2021)

jowwy said:


> cracking work again jay - ive just bought a new plancha grill that's going in the new kitchen rebuild


Excellent, you can never have enough kit


----------



## jowwy (29 Jan 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Excellent, you can never have enough kit


your right there mate - next bit of kit is a fryer, for the onion rings and chips


----------



## jayonabike (1 Feb 2021)

A couple more cooks on the firepit
Dogs Saturday
Triple smashed cheeseburgers this afternoon


----------



## jayonabike (20 Feb 2021)

Korean spiced baby back ribs last night. 6 hours on the ProQ smoker


----------



## jowwy (20 Feb 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Korean spiced baby back ribs last night. 6 hours on the ProQ smoker
> View attachment 574761


Looks good jay


----------



## jayonabike (1 Mar 2021)

Picanha for Sunday lunch 
Reverse seared on the Kamodo till internal temperature of 50c
The Mrs did all the veg and roasties


----------



## jayonabike (22 Mar 2021)

2” thick T-Bone reverse seared. Internal temp of 47°c, rested then seared dirty on the Marabu charcoal. Served with chips & a peppercorn sauce


----------



## Gunk (2 Apr 2021)

First barbecue of the year, homemade chilli and herb burgers


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Apr 2021)

Not had the BBQ out for a while, thought I’d kick-of with a beef chop....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2021)

jayonabike said:


> 2” thick T-Bone reverse seared. Internal temp of 47°c, rested then seared dirty on the Marabu charcoal. Served with chips & a peppercorn sauce
> View attachment 579846
> 
> 
> View attachment 579847


That looks orgasmic!


----------



## rockyroller (4 Apr 2021)

uh oh Wifey bought us a Weber gas grill even tho I just bought 2 bags of charcoal for the Weber charcoal grill. grrr now we have 2 grills for me to manage on our tiny patio. she claims you don't have to clean a gas grill & all her friends support that theory. that's digusting. it may be easier & faster to use cuz we don't have to juggle the coals, but not cleaning it? has anyone cooked a swordfish steak with oily dressing lately? it's a delicious meal but super messy. if it all goes on the coals, so what, you just burn it up or chuck them. but a gas grill's bottom gets covered in that mess. I don't care what kind of drip tray you have hanging underneath, it's job to clean up


----------



## rockyroller (4 Apr 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not had the BBQ out for a while, thought I’d kick-of with a beef chop....
> 
> View attachment 582029
> 
> ...


looks delicious but I don't get what your grill setup is. that looks like blue plastic?


----------



## rockyroller (4 Apr 2021)

jayonabike said:


> 2” thick T-Bone reverse seared. Internal temp of 47°c, rested then seared dirty on the Marabu charcoal. Served with chips & a peppercorn sauce


oh man that's incredible. never saw that technique before!


----------



## figbat (4 Apr 2021)

Planning on trying a Turkish theme later. I’ve got some long, flat steel skewers and will do chicken breast chunks as well as a couple of minced meat kebab mixes - one with lamb the other with beef. I have made a chilli sauce and a cacik yoghurt dip.




I have doughs ready to turn into flatbreads and some salad will undoubtedly happen.




I have modified the BBQ to hold the skewers by cutting down an old grill.








Fingers crossed for later! Sadly no raki so will have to make do with gin.


----------



## figbat (4 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> Planning on trying a Turkish theme later. I’ve got some long, flat steel skewers and will do chicken breast chunks as well as a couple of minced meat kebab mixes - one with lamb the other with beef. I have made a chilli sauce and a cacik yoghurt dip.
> View attachment 582255
> 
> I have doughs ready to turn into flatbreads and some salad will undoubtedly happen.
> ...


Well, without any hint of modesty... that was awesome!

















And some breadsticks with leftover dough.


----------



## Eziemnaik (4 Apr 2021)

Not a bbq but I have been working on my crack(ling)


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> Wifey bought us a Weber gas grill


it's been christened. nothing fancy just some chicken in Wifey's marinade, peppers & hot dogs. salad plus home made key lime pie, complemented the meat


----------



## jayonabike (6 Apr 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> That looks orgasmic!


Thanks🙂


----------



## jayonabike (6 Apr 2021)

A couple of cooks over Easter weekend
Saturday was Ribs on the smoker and a whole chicken on the rotisserie









Easter Sunday lunch on the Kamodo 
Topside of beef, braised then roasted red onions with balsamic vinegar, cauliflower cheese, roasties butter fried brussels & carrots/parsnips.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Apr 2021)

used the new gas grill for chicken thighs. hmmm, I didn't ruin them & they didn't get scorched beyond recognition. this is going to take some getting used to. also tried my luck with some thin red meat. Wifey doesn't eat red meat so I'm out of practice




to be fair to myself I'm pretty good w/ charcoals




hot Italian sausage


----------



## jayonabike (12 Apr 2021)

Gammon joint smoked for 7 hours on the ProQ frontier using BigK Marabu charcoal and a couple of chunks of oak. sat at around 250°f-260°f for the whole cook. 
The glaze is marmalade, brown sugar and a couple of shots of rum. That’s dinner tonight sorted (gammon egg and chips!) and sandwiches for work for the week


----------



## figbat (17 Apr 2021)

New arrival chez figbat. It has had a seasoning fire tonight, hoping to test drive it tomorrow.


----------



## jayonabike (18 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> New arrival chez figbat. It has had a seasoning fire tonight, hoping to test drive it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 584455


----------



## jayonabike (18 Apr 2021)

Nice bit of kit that👍🏻


----------



## jayonabike (18 Apr 2021)

Weekend cooks
Saturday night was burger night. Double smashed cheeseburgers on the plancha















Today was a long cook. My first attempt at Pulled Pork.
Took just under 10 hours to reach 205°f, stalled at 145° so I wrapped. Once it reached temperature I rested it for 40 minutes. The ProQ held temp well for the whole cook, I only had to add a handful of lumpwood after 8 hours. I made a coleslaw and a bbq dipping sauce as well.
Just ordered some meat claws, not shredding with forks again!
Very chuffed with myself, and can’t wait to try again. 🙂🔥


----------



## figbat (18 Apr 2021)

I forgot to take any pictures, but the first voyage was a success. Just some jumbo hotdogs, frikandel and halloumi, followed by grilled pears with chocolate. I struggle to think of bbq desserts but came up with this idea which turned out to be awesome.





Main course accompanied by homemade flatbreads and esquites (Mexican corn salad - I love it).


----------



## jayonabike (19 Apr 2021)

Brunch


----------



## jowwy (23 Apr 2021)

Tonight was hotdogs on the plancha


----------



## Gunk (23 Apr 2021)

jowwy said:


> Tonight was hotdogs on the plancha
> 
> View attachment 585345



We've got the same but with red onions!


----------



## jayonabike (25 Apr 2021)

jowwy said:


> Tonight was hotdogs on the plancha
> 
> View attachment 585345


Love a hotdog 🌭


----------



## jayonabike (25 Apr 2021)

Saturday night 
Spicy Double cheese burgers
Chilli flakes added to the burger seasoning
Chilli Mayo
Jalapeños
Aldi brioche buns
Smashed on the Weber + plancha


----------



## jayonabike (27 Apr 2021)

Tomahawk steak reverse seared on the Weber


----------



## jowwy (27 Apr 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Tomahawk steak reverse seared on the Weber
> View attachment 586033
> 
> View attachment 586034


You certainly eat well jay......


----------



## jayonabike (2 May 2021)

Sunday lunch 
Topside of beef.


----------



## Colin Grigson (8 May 2021)

Gyros chicken breasts, Kaiserwurst, mini bratwurst, port marinated belly pork and a couple of hot peppers ....


----------



## jayonabike (16 May 2021)

Saturday night was steak nite 
Reverse seared on the Weber kettle 










Sunday lunch was lamb klefitico cooked on the ProQ smoker


----------



## jayonabike (23 May 2021)

Pulled pork
9 hours on the ProQ frontier. Wrapped at 160°f and taken off at 205°f. No serious stall, and the ProQ held temperature well the whole cook. I used Weber briquettes and a small chunk of oak for smoke.


----------



## jayonabike (28 May 2021)

Had a new worktop fitted to the outdoor kitchen and a new KamadoJoe ceramic bbq. Really pleased with how it looks and can’t wait to fire up the new bbq this weekend


----------



## jowwy (31 May 2021)

Back in the game with some stunning home made burgers


----------



## Colin Grigson (31 May 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Had a new worktop fitted to the outdoor kitchen and a new KamadoJoe ceramic bbq. Really pleased with how it looks and can’t wait to fire up the new bbq this weekend
> View attachment 591046
> 
> View attachment 591047
> ...


Very nice setup indeed ... hat doffed


----------



## jayonabike (3 Jun 2021)

A few of my last cooks


----------



## jowwy (5 Jun 2021)

Saturday breakfast


----------



## Colin Grigson (5 Jun 2021)

BBQ’d pork steak with a baked Camembert on top ... with the usual


----------



## jayonabike (6 Jun 2021)

You know I can’t remember the last time I used the oven in the kitchen......

Tonight’s bbq
Picanha steaks on the KamadoJoe. Reverse seared, served with chimchurri, stuffed mushrooms & chips. The wife knocked up a pavlova for pud.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jun 2021)

jayonabike said:


> You know I can’t remember the last time I used the oven in the kitchen......
> 
> Tonight’s bbq
> Picanha steaks on the KamadoJoe. Reverse seared, served with chimchurri, stuffed mushrooms & chips. The wife knocked up a pavlova for pud.
> ...


stop it jay....i'm drooling sat here in the office just looking at that


----------



## jowwy (8 Jun 2021)

Due to @jayonabike destroying us all with his bbq cooks….i today went out and got a stainless steel deep fat fryer, so i can add onion rings, fries and breaded mushrooms to my ammo……..


----------



## jayonabike (11 Jun 2021)

First attempt at pizza with the new Ooni Karu wood fired pizza oven. Never cooked a pizza over fire before today.
Margarita
Pepperoni
Nduja & chilli flakes
Not a bad first attempt, dough was a bit thick, I was worried it would rip as I was stretching it but it obviously needs to be thinner, but that will come with more practice I hope.
Tasted great though!


----------



## Duc gas (11 Jun 2021)

jayonabike said:


> First attempt at pizza with the new Ooni Karu wood fired pizza oven. Never cooked a pizza over fire before today.
> Margarita
> Pepperoni
> Nduja & chilli flakes
> ...


Every time I use the unni it ends up with a row with Mrs duc and a messy blob of pizza stuck at the far end of the oven. Overloaded pizza and too much beer seem to be the culprits every time 😂🍻


----------



## figbat (11 Jun 2021)

jayonabike said:


> First attempt at pizza with the new Ooni Karu wood fired pizza oven. Never cooked a pizza over fire before today.
> Margarita
> Pepperoni
> Nduja & chilli flakes
> ...


Looks like a good maiden voyage!
May I recommend a good pizza dough recipe and method? I use this regularly and it never fails to deliver the best pizza I have ever made. It’s time-consuming but worth it. For a pizza oven you can get away with a drier dough as it is only in there so briefly - this also helps with dough handling on the peel. The overnight proving really develops the gluten and provides a robust dough that will go really thin without tearing (so long as you are careful). Other tips include putting the mozzarella on part-way through the bake, to avoid the Neapolitan sin of brown spots (apparently brown spots on the dough is expected but never on the cheese!).

The same dough recipe can be used wherever a dough is required - ciabatta, focaccia etc. I use it to make flatbreads for use with kofta/kebab style things.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jun 2021)

Time for breakfast


----------



## jayonabike (12 Jun 2021)

jowwy said:


> Time for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 593427


Can’t beat a cooked breakfast on the plancha👍🏻


----------



## jowwy (14 Jun 2021)

Plancha and fryer have now been moved to a new area and given me 2mtrs of work space for chopping, plating and serving


----------



## jayonabike (16 Jun 2021)

Midweek chilli cooked on the kamado Joe


----------



## jayonabike (4 Jul 2021)

Up early 
Bone in pork shoulder on at 4.15 am for pulled pork this afternoon


----------



## jayonabike (4 Jul 2021)

Pulled pork & potatas bravas


----------



## jayonabike (15 Jul 2021)

Baby back ribs


----------



## Colin Grigson (22 Jul 2021)

Pork fillet wrapped in bacon with homemade sausages separating, baked Camembert, roast pots and in the background a cucumber, garlic and sour cream salad … excuse the ‘hair garnish’ at SW on the plate - I was all out of parsley


----------



## jayonabike (22 Jul 2021)

Do love a full English




Lazy bbq’ing
Kebabs on the portable, tunes & a few beers




Baby back ribs & potatas bravas


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> uh oh Wifey bought us a Weber gas grill even tho I just bought 2 bags of charcoal for the Weber charcoal grill. grrr now we have 2 grills for me to manage on our tiny patio. she claims you don't have to clean a gas grill & all her friends support that theory. that's digusting. it may be easier & faster to use cuz we don't have to juggle the coals, but not cleaning it? has anyone cooked a swordfish steak with oily dressing lately? it's a delicious meal but super messy. if it all goes on the coals, so what, you just burn it up or chuck them. but a gas grill's bottom gets covered in that mess. I don't care what kind of drip tray you have hanging underneath, it's job to clean up


None of these are issues with a Cobb :-)


----------



## jowwy (22 Jul 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Do love a full English
> View attachment 600470
> 
> Lazy bbq’ing
> ...


Do you flip the eggs on your breakfast jay???


----------



## jayonabike (22 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Do you flip the eggs on your breakfast jay???


I do the wife’s, but I like mine sunny side up


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> a portable Cobb for charcoal


whoa! excellent!


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Jul 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Had a new worktop fitted to the outdoor kitchen and a new KamadoJoe ceramic bbq. Really pleased with how it looks and can’t wait to fire up the new bbq this weekend
> View attachment 591046
> 
> View attachment 591047
> ...


Bloody hell think I need to sort out the side of my house. Ideal spot for a kitchen!


----------



## jayonabike (24 Jul 2021)

Steak nite


----------



## jayonabike (25 Jul 2021)

Used my new rotisserie for the kamado for the first time today spinning a chicken. While it was resting I made a sauce and mixed through some pasta


----------



## figbat (25 Jul 2021)

Not strictly BBQ, but it’s outdoors cooking: I bought this enamelled cast iron reversible griddle plate for use when camping - I put it on top of our cheap camping stove and set all the burners going to preheat it, then it makes a great griddle for meats, veg etc. The reverse side is flat so will do regular frying, eggs, pancakes etc. Tonight we wanted some chicken breast cooked to go with ratatouille* and rice, so I pulled this out rather than fill the house with griddle smoke. For a made-up solution it works very well.

*this was made a while ago and frozen in portions. The aubergine and courgette were cooked on this very same griddle before being combined with the other ingredients.


----------



## jayonabike (5 Aug 2021)

Sons 21st birthday the other day, the wife asked him what he wanted to eat and he replied “Dads steak!” So I treated him to his own tomahawk steak, reverse seared on the KamadoJoe. The wife made his birthday cake.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Aug 2021)

What’s the lining above you sitootery ? Currently using a canvas sail type thing .


----------



## JoeyB (5 Aug 2021)

I have a couple of BBQs but nothing special. A mate of mine has full outdoor kitchen setup with BBQs, smokers, sink etc and I am toying with the idea of doing something maybe for next summer.

Also, shameless plug alert, that same mate has just started making and selling his own range of meat rubs amongst other things, check them out for something a bit different or if you cba (like me) to make your own rubs : https://www.cuttothesmoke.co.uk/product-category/spice-blends/


----------



## jayonabike (7 Aug 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> What’s the lining above you sitootery ? Currently using a canvas sail type thing .


It’s a shade sail


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Aug 2021)

jayonabike said:


> It’s a shade sail


Do you remember where it was purchased?


----------



## jayonabike (8 Aug 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Do you remember where it was purchased?


https://www.clarashadesails.co.uk/


----------



## jayonabike (8 Oct 2021)

Chinese crispy duck on the KamadoJoe. This was really good. First time I’ve bbq’d duck, it won’t be the last!


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2021)

@jayonabike every time I visit this thread I get hungry, and envious.


----------



## jayonabike (10 Oct 2021)

AndyRM said:


> @jayonabike every time I visit this thread I get hungry, and envious.


Haha thanks!


----------



## Tom... (4 Apr 2022)

No BBQs this year, anyone? @jayonabike ?


----------



## jayonabike (6 Apr 2022)

I’ve done a couple of cooks over winter but not many pics. I did a 5 hour low n slow chilli last weekend


----------



## jayonabike (13 Apr 2022)

Cooked a couple of racks of baby back ribs. 6 hours on the ProQ smoker


----------



## jayonabike (17 Apr 2022)

Easter Sunday leg of lamb on the Weber rotisserie. 
Marinated in garlic, rosemary, lemon & black pepper. Roasties cooked in the dripping lamb fat.


----------



## jayonabike (18 Apr 2022)

Another beautiful day to be cooking outdoors. 
Chicken shawarma cooked on the Kamodo with the rotisserie


----------



## jayonabike (24 Apr 2022)

Picked up a 2” thick 40 day dry aged T bone from my local butcher for Sunday lunch. Seasoned with Texas steak seasoning & Reverse seared to 50°c internal, rested then seared on the cast iron plate with butter


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Apr 2022)

Just stop it please  It’s 2238hrs and I’m feeling Hank Marvin


----------



## AndyRM (24 Apr 2022)

jayonabike said:


> Picked up a 2” thick 40 day dry aged T bone from my local butcher for Sunday lunch. Seasoned with Texas steak seasoning & Reverse seared to 50°c internal, rested then seared on the cast iron plate with butter
> View attachment 641690



That is a mighty hunk of beef!


----------



## jayonabike (9 May 2022)

Kofte kebabs on the Portable Weber tonight. Served with a mint and a chilli sauce, rocket and pickled red onions


----------



## Colin Grigson (28 Jun 2022)

mike9199 said:


> View attachment 650714
> 
> Chicken byriani. Our favorite dish for while now. I've been craving for spicy food for the last couple of weeks and finally found the reasons of that https://bеtterme.world/articles/why-am-i-craving-spicy-food/. I guess that's the way our body communicates with our mind.



How did you stop the rice falling through the grate / grill ?


----------



## jowwy (6 Jul 2022)

Bought this lovely silver monster recently and cooked allsorts, not just pizza…….roasted a chicken, roasted a salmon, done chicken drumsticks, a lovely lasagne


----------



## jayonabike (22 Aug 2022)

Harissa Chicken on the bbq with a tray of spuds underneath 🔥
Also did a topside of beef on Sunday but didn’t get any pics


----------



## T4tomo (22 Aug 2022)

I've just received a teppanyaki plate to complement my Cobb, not used in anger yet.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Aug 2022)

Ooh this is a good thread. Missed it thus far.


----------



## jowwy (22 Aug 2022)

I just did pizzas in the oven , but forgot the pictures….next time


----------

